

Apple and NFC — why it’s not there - planb
http://www.chuqui.com/2012/09/apple-and-nfc-why-its-not-there/

======
cwe
While that's probably the only way to get an NFC launch really going, there is
no way Apple will announce a hardware update like that three months before the
rest of the hardware is announced. And there's no way they will announce
hardware several months ahead of a launch (anymore), and it seems unlikely
they switch back to July hardware launches. So there doesn't seem to be a good
way for them to announce NFC months ahead. They might spill it to key partners
like Visa et al, but not the developer peons.

